# Some pics of my snails today



## FLINTUS (Dec 7, 2013)

Tincta Enclosure:



The tincta:






Adult flammea:



Younger flammea and numidica:









Jadatzi:



Suturalis:



And the dog as well:


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 7, 2013)

Your snails are cool! Love those shells. Had no idea they even existed like that. Lovely. And your doggie is a cutie. Thanks for sharing! : )


----------



## FLINTUS (Dec 7, 2013)

You're welcome. They vary loads depending on species. Shame you guys aren't allowed to keep any GALS. Are S.American snails allowed there? Some of those guys get to like 10cm and bigger and are pretty cool although I don't keep them myself.


----------



## FLINTUS (Dec 8, 2013)

You're allowed Med snails as well I think?


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 8, 2013)

I love your snails! I really really want some of the big guys. What is the white block they are on?

Your dog wants you to get offline and go play fetch with him.


----------



## FLINTUS (Dec 8, 2013)

lol
It's cuttlefish bone.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 9, 2013)

FLINTUS said:


> lol
> It's cuttlefish bone.



I had wondered that, but then I thought well maybe it's some sort of food you make them.


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 9, 2013)

Love snails, but snail poop grosses me out


----------

